# Angeltipps Kroatien Allgemein



## Apfelbaum (3. Juli 2011)

_HeyHo Leute.

Noch ein Paar fragen.
Wo könnt ich abends am besten auf Dorade / Meeräsche/ Wolfsbarsch / Goldbrasse angeln?
Ausser auf einem Steg.
In welcher tiefe sitzen diese Fische denn eigentlich?



Ich angle mit 3,10m Speedrute 50-100g WG [Möchte vom Ufer min. 20-50meter rauskommen ; *Tipps Bitte !]* , 0.30mm schnur
3g Pose 80cm entfernung zum Haken.

Köder : Tintefisch ; Brotflocke ; andere fischfetzen.

Bitte antwort! 
Und villeicht noch bessere Tipps um dort zu Angeln.  


*P.S. : Das was oben geschrieben , ist zum angeln vom Ufer.

Ihr könnt mir auch liebendgern tipps geben , beim angeln von einem Schlauchboot.!
Bitte kein Biggame.


Wichtig : Ich möchte gern wissen , in welchen tiefen folgende Fische sitzen [Medulin/Pula / Adria Küste.]

; *__Dorade / Meeräsche/ Wolfsbarsch / Goldbrasse_​


----------



## littleVINIangler (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeltipps Kroatien Allgemein*

schönen Gruß!
Also wo ich in Kroatien war da habe ich nur auf Meeräsche geangelt!Hatte sogar viel erfolg!dein Gerät müsse so stimmen denn du weist ja nie was noch so beist!Der beste köder ist auf jedenfall brot-oder Brötscheflocke!aber du mussst aufjedenfall anfüttern ohne dass läuft bei den meeräschen nix!

viel glück vini|wavey:


----------



## Apfelbaum (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeltipps Kroatien Allgemein*

_Danke für den Tipp. 

ANfüttern , Kleine Brotteig Fetzen ?;D

Wie hattest du denn geangelt?
Bzw welches Gerät ?
Welche Schnur?
Vom ufer? Wie weit draussen?
Wv Gramm hatte deine Pose?
Reichen 3Gramm? 
WIe weit komme ich raus?;D

gruuß
_


----------



## FISH_HUNTER..! (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeltipps Kroatien Allgemein*

Kommt drauf an wie warm es ist ist es sehr warm stehen die Meeräschen eher an der Oberfläche dürftest du aber auch dann sehen angelst du auf Grund empfehle ich dir Brot zu einem teig zu machen und etwas Watte rein kneten hält so besser am hacken das Problem hatte ich damals bis mir ein einheimischer aushielf  


Hoffe konnte helfen |wavey:


----------



## Apfelbaum (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeltipps Kroatien Allgemein*

_Wie weit stehen die Meeräschen denn vom Ufer weg?

0ke. Wenn sie an der oberfläche beim warmen wetter sind , dann lohnt sich das anfüttern.;D

Mal eine Frage : Man braucht ya teils diese Lizenz , kann ich mit dieser Lizenz auch einfach im Hafen angeln?

Oder gibt es da Probleme? _


----------



## Smallgame (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeltipps Kroatien Allgemein*



Apfelbaum schrieb:


> _HeyHo Leute.
> 
> Noch ein Paar fragen.
> Wo könnt ich abends am besten auf Dorade / Meeräsche/ Wolfsbarsch / Goldbrasse angeln?
> ...


Dorade und Goldbrasse sind vermutlich der Gleiche Fisch. 
Oder du meinst wirklich Dorade auch Goldmakrele genannt. Die fängst du nur weit im offenem Meer meist unter Treibgut lauernd. Kämpft wie ein Löwe und fällt schon in die Rubrik Big Game.
Meeräschen Wolfsbarsch und Goldbrassen lassen sich relativ gut im Flachen fischen. Hol dir ne gute Seekarte wenn du mit einem Schlauchboot unterwegs bist denn findest du die Stellen zum fischen relativ schnell. Meistens sind sie in Küstennähe. Ansonsten lies die übrigen Threads zum Thema - sind voller Tipps.
Ach noch was, die Meeräschen im Hafen sind richtig fett. Finden tust du sie leicht dort wo die ungeklärten Abwasser eingeleitet werden ernähren sie sich von Kacki. 
Wenn du das gesehen hast vergeht dir schnell die lust auf Meeräsche falls es dir nicht nur um das Angeln geht.


----------



## Apfelbaum (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeltipps Kroatien Allgemein*

Ieeh xD   Ya okey , also flache helle stellen suchen?   Ich angle ya meist voneinem Steg. Dort fing  ich letztes Jahr  
5Doraden am tag ,  nur mit spule,haken und brotflocke


----------

